# Basics of Rooting?



## daveronline (Apr 28, 2012)

I could use a brush up my self but the reason for this thread is to find out if the is a Android 101 write up out there?

Looking for the Bascis:

What root does.
What ROM is.
Kernals

Blah blah blah

I know enough to get myself in trouble but not enough to show someone anything.

It would be nice to have something like this to pass along.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks
Daver Out!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's root

wiki.rootzwiki.com/Main_Page


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

There's root in the last post.

ROM's are basically the software the OS is running on. Some are more close to the stock Android experience than others like ASUS tablets or some others. Other companies do something with Android to differentiate a bit like Motorola with Blur, Samsung and Touchwiz, and HTC with Sense. You also have the other kind which are AOSP (Android Open-Source Project) based such as CyanogenMod which take the original Android code, build it on particular phones, add other software for the ROM, and release it for different phones/tablets.

Far as kernels go, its a bit complicated. The simple answer is that its the base system the OS runs on. Android is based off the Linux kernel, which is where the "root" comes from. It basically tells how the system will boot as well as memory management and other things. You can get more information here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31632/what-is-the-linux-kernel-and-what-does-it-do/


----------



## daveronline (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

